# New York City Nightmare!!



## maplebeez (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello,
My sister & I had planned an all-inclusive 2 night bus tour to New York. She invited her BFF & daughter to come along. But BFF said she's not a "bus person" and took it upon herself to make new plans, which include asking 6 more people to come along, renting a van, driving three hours to catch a train, then taking a bus to a hotel in New Jersey. At 60 plus, a three hour drive tires me out. And making train & bus connections the same day would be exhausting. Plus, I wouldn't enjoy following BFF's micro-managed itinerary.  When I questioned the cost of her over the top plans, versus the all-inclusive trip, this woman advises me to"put it on a credit card." Since this new trip is way over my budget, I've decided not to go, and now my sister is angry with me. I love visiting NYC, but not like this!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

People need to be a whole lot more considerate of other peoples feelings and budgets when it comes to making plans for some sort of joint venture.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe I would have said "meet ya there"..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 13, 2015)

BFF sounds like a "Party person"! Anyway, if you decided not to go, with very good reasons, and your sister is angry with you about it, YOU AND HER need a good talk......about your decision AND your relationship. Dear sister must respect your feelings, as should this BFF!


----------



## jujube (Jan 13, 2015)

I've found that the more people involved in a trip, the more things that can and WILL go wrong (tour groups excepted....because the guide in in charge).  Against my better judgment, I once went with nine other people to Disney World.  They were most insistent that everybody stay together and do the same things at the same time.  What a nightmare.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2015)

Maplebeeze, that downright inconsiderate! I wouldn't go, either.


----------



## 911 (Jan 13, 2015)

The BFF deviated from the original plans that your sister and you made. So, because there are new plans, so there is also a new decision. "I'm not going, but you and your BFF have fun." Don't worry about your sister being upset. She will get over it because she is your sister.


----------



## maplebeez (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's why I'm so hesitant to travel with BFF. In an effort to save money, on a week's trip to the shore, she booked one hotel room with two double beds, one bathroom & orders two cots for six women. None of the others found anything wrong with her plan, until I spoke up & told them: six women, one bathroom will never work....I'm getting a room for myself. At that point, everybody agreed a 2nd room was needed.


----------



## oldman (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't know about anything else, but I will tell anyone that there are two things wrong with this scenario. 1. I am not sleeping on a cot and 2. I do not sleep in the same bed with another man. When guys go away together, it isn't a date, so we have our own beds.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree Oldman; I never share a bed!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

No sharing a bed either here...and just so as everyone knows a Cot here in the UK means a baby's crib....I'm presuming a 'Cot' in this scenario is a put-up bed?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2015)

I assumed that too, Holly; trouble is with put-up beds is getting up out of them!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't sleep in a temp bed VJ...it causes agony to my back..I would never consider going on a trip or holiday and sleeping in a put- u- up...I'd be  crippled.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 17, 2015)

Maplebees, If your sister wanted to go along with the change in plans then that was her decision. You had every right to opt out at that point.

Let her know that next time she wants to make plans with you that you expect to keep to the original plan and if she can't do that then separate vacations are likely best.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum maplebeez.  You will find no nightmare here!  We all travel together in the same forum, but each make our own arrangements.  We don't all do the same thing, or have the same interests, but we all get along most of the time.  I hope you enjoy your visit, and decide to stay around.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 19, 2015)

From where I sit your sister doesn't have a right to be angry with you as the trip was originally supposed to be for the 2 of you and she changed the rules. And if I had been your sister, I would have been angry with her BFF and told her the trip was already planned and if she didn't like it then go on her own.


----------



## maplebeez (Jan 20, 2015)

jujube -- A simple weekend away, now costs more than a 2-week vacation, thanks to BFF's changes & upgrades. And it brings to mind this quote:"Those who don't learn from history, are doomed to repeat it." I'll have more fun visiting my grandkids.


----------

